# AMD 8120 fx not stable at 4,5ghz



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guy's, since last time I posted something on here you guy's helped me out. I'd thought I would try it again. I need help with over clocking, I'd like to get my cpu clocked at 4.5ghz or more. My idel temps for it stock is 18c if that's good. I have a corsair h50 and a sabertooth 990fx 2.0 if you need anymore information I'd love to here it. I can't find the asus sabertooth auto over clocker like my old motherboard had called ai suite. If anyone can help me I'd really appreciate it. I'm a newbie at over clocking and never messed with it much but I'm willing to learn. Since I'll be over clocking and my computer won't be turned on all the way, my skype is the3chosenone.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

You probably need to increase voltages

give this a read

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/...nce-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks but I don't have his motherboard :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Thanks but I don't have his motherboard :/



should be similar concept with voltage and clocks. You dont need the same motherboard as the one in the guide to get the basic concept.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, I was looking at everything and half the things he has my bios doesn't have. I got the computer turned on at 4.5ghz I'm going to test the stability with sony vegas. Also the motherboard temps doesn't sound to Acurant  but my programs say it's at 23c -30c


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Well, I was looking at everything and half the things he has my bios doesn't have. I got the computer turned on at 4.5ghz I'm going to test the stability with sony vegas. Also the motherboard temps doesn't sound to Acurant  but my programs say it's at 23c -30c



Well theres one of your problems using Sony Vegas for stability testing. Use IntelBurnTest and Prime95. If you do Prime95 run blend for 8 hours. Whats the vcore your running? or better yet, what are your settings in the bios. All of them for CPU and memory settings.

Also fill out your full system specs in the User CP here on TPU.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Other words the idel is at 40c... i tried the stock fan and it's the same. I used prime and it hit 80c I shut off my pc after I seen it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Other words the idel is at 40c... i tried the stock fan and it's the same. I used prime and it hit 80c I shut off my pc after I seen it.



Well then, dont clock your system that high if the temperatures are where they are at. Sounds like your cooler isn't good enough, and frankly it isn't for 4.5GHZ on a bulldozer chip.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright, I guess I'll order an XDPC Raystorm 750, are those any good? Or what would you prefer?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Alright, I guess I'll order an XDPC Raystorm 750, are those any good? Or what would you prefer?



Well learn how to overclock first before spending an ass load of money on cooling.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, well thanks for the quick replies man. I'm sure you saved my pc


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

But one question, my mobo says I'm at 28c on stock settings, but i've tested 3 programs and they all say 18c. Any word on what the problem is??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

I never follow bios temperature sensors. Nor do i ever look at them. I check Coretemp and Realtemp for the temperature monitoring, and CPUz for monitoring memory and cpu clock speed and other settings while stress testing.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

That's what I've been using


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

system specs pleasee


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

First instead of jumping to 4.5ghz go to like 3.6 or 3.8 for now and get that stable. Always want to take small jumps in clock. What are the other settings you have in your bios and waht are they set at? Post it all, so we know what you have to work with.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

I rested them all back to stock now. And 
Asus sabertooth 990fx 2.0
Corsair h50 cpu cooler
8-120 8 core cpu
antec 900 case
I think 550watt psu
500gb hard drive
dual 6770's
16gb corsair vengenace ram 1600mhz stock speed.
I think that's it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> I rested them all back to stock now. And
> Asus sabertooth 990fx 2.0
> Corsair h50 cpu cooler
> 8-120 8 core cpu
> ...



okay put all of that, into your User CP here on TPU in System Information. and its 8120 quit putting the dash in there 

User CP > Edit System Specs > Input information > Save


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

your motherboard most certainly has voltage control the psu is a little on the weak side for a crossfired system but should be good enough(provided its a reputable  brand


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

haha okay


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

I was thinking it was the psu then I talked to some guys and tested every part in my pc.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> I was thinking it was the psu then I talked to some guys and tested every part in my pc.



what brand PSU is it? It is pretty weak. Those bulldozer CPUs consume power pretty quick when you start overclocking.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmm apevia or something like that, i can't really see it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

oh boy, apevia power supplies were never very good. They aren't even 80 Plus certified.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Hmm apevia or something like that, i can't really see it



if its apevia then that is probably part of the issue never go cheap on the PSU
cheap PSU's can rarely ever putout there rated Amperage 
just because the PSU says Multi-rail One trillion watts doesn't mean it isn't junk 
buy a  Quality(Antec,Corsair,SeaSonic NZXT FSP,XFX)  my personal perfernace is either SeaSonic or Antec(seasonic made)
else that apeevia might just explode and kill all your fancy new hardware


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> oh boy, apevia power supplies were never very good. They aren't even 80 Plus certified.



I am shocked it didn't catch fire the second he overclocked that 8120


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I'm just trying to figure out if it's the actual problem. I know one is heat and two it may be the psu. I would buy me a new psu but that means I wouldn't have enough for the water cooling kit. I'm just trying to go as far as I can with what i have


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

Before you do anything, and spend $100+ on cooling, pick up a new power supply. Itll be so much better, and provide much stable power for when you start overclocking.

CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...



The3chosenone said:


> Well I'm just trying to figure out if it's the actual problem. I know one is heat and two it may be the psu. I would buy me a new psu but that means I wouldn't have enough for the water cooling kit. I'm just trying to go as far as I can with what i have



Well trying to go as far as you can on a very cheap power supply and trying to jump right to 4.5GHZ is not the way to go. Im pretty sure a 8120 at 4.5GHZ will pull close to 200w just in itself lol


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Well if I get a new psu I can't get a new water cooling system. I'm running off my Christmas money right now lol


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

do you really wanna see all your hardware go up in a blaze of "factory smoke" when that crapola Psu Decides to go thermal Nuclear 
Get the psu and a set of Good high CFM HIGH static pressure fans you will be surprised what a difference changing the fans on that H50 will make Odds are you won't hit more then 4.5Ghz either way cooling or not the 50 should do a "reasonable" job once you get the voltages set correctly


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> do you really wanna see all your hardware go up in a blaze of "factory smoke" when that crapola Psu Decides to go thermal Nuclear
> Get the psu and a set of Good high CFM HIGH static pressure fans you will be surprised what a difference changing the fans on that H50 will make



exactly. Power supply first. My rule of thumb is buying the best power supply you can, never cheap out on them since they are the heart and soul of a system. Atleast thats how i think of them. Then get 2 pack deal of the new Corsair SP120 fans and run your H50 in push pull. That would make quite the difference. Maybe get some new TIM and reseat the H50.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Really? I hate to bug you but could you make a list for me? I was thinking about getting this and letting the radiator hang out the case. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...it_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137#blank I had a idea of getting a mini ice maker and putting the radiator in there for  better temps


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> exactly. Power supply first. My rule of thumb is buying the best power supply you can, never cheap out on them since they are the heart and soul of a system. Atleast thats how i think of them. Then get 2 pack deal of the new Corsair SP120 fans and run your H50 in push pull. That would make quite the difference. Maybe get some new TIM and reseat the H50.



the HX-750 is a bit excessive for what he _really_ needs
SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1... Plenty of power and then some


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Really? I hate to bug you but could you make a list for me? I was thinking about getting this and letting the radiator hang out the case. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...it_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137#blank I had a idea of getting a mini ice maker and putting the radiator in there for  better temps



Dont waste your money on that right now lol. You need a power supply.

List:

1. Corsair HX750 80 Plus Gold Power supply CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...

2. Corsair High Performance SP120 Fans 2x Pack Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition ...

3. Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Paste/Compound to reseat H50 ARCTIC MX4 Thermal Paste - 4gram

That should be a good start for you.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Really? I hate to bug you but could you make a list for me? I was thinking about getting this and letting the radiator hang out the case. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...it_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137#blank I had a idea of getting a mini ice maker and putting the radiator in there for  better temps



don't bother with a custom loop you aren't ready my Yong Padawan
and yes I have had PSU's shoot fire out the back and frie 70% of the system in the process its not fun and its not cheap
you are getting the rocket-hot temps because the voltage is probably on AUTO and shoving 1.55v though it LOL 

steps to overclocking enlightenment
1. replace Power supply with something thats not gonna go BUZZZZZZZZZZZZappp POP POP Perooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo~off
2. install some better fans on that H50
3. set the voltages to something SANE


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> the HX-750 is a bit excessive for what he _really_ needs
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1... Plenty of power and then some



like i said. Get the best you can LOL. The HX750 Gold is on sale for $129. and then another $10 with a MIR. Spend the extra for a better PSU, more power, higher efficiency, and better voltage regulation and ripple.



OneMoar said:


> don't bother with a custom loop you aren't really my Yong Padawan
> and yes I have had PSU's shoot fire out the back and frie 70% of the system in the process its not fun and its not cheap



Get that shit on video. Id love to see that haha.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

And there goes my Christmas money...  and damn dude. But I wanted to get a custom water cooling kit so I could learn more and I just wanted to put it together because it looks cool. Not to mention I'm sure my temps will be a lot lower than they are now.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> And there goes my Christmas money...  and damn dude. But I wanted to get a custom water cooling kit so I could learn more and I just wanted to put it together because it looks cool. Not to mention I'm sure my temps will be a lot lower than they are now.



whats the point if it looks cool but doesn't go fast
you can always add a Custom water loop later 
if you replace the fans with good quality HIGH static pressure ones  the H50 should keep the 8150 under the Recommended MAX of 62C  @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> And there goes my Christmas money...  and damn dude. But I wanted to get a custom water cooling kit so I could learn more and I just wanted to put it together because it looks cool. Not to mention I'm sure my temps will be a lot lower than they are now.



You need a stable and good PSU before you need cooling.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

True true, but if I'm upgrading my cpu cooler why not taking it to the next step? The colder the better right? And If my cpu cooler is failing now,I don't think adding fans will help much.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

out of Curiosity what is the EXACT model of PSU


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> True true, but if I'm upgrading my cpu cooler why not taking it to the next step? The colder the better right? And If my cpu cooler is failing now,I don't think adding fans will help much.



THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THE COOLER
THE VOLTAGES ARE PROBABLY NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BEING SET RIGHT 
NEVER USE ANY KIND OF AUTOMATIC OVERCLOCKING IT NEVER FUCKING WORKS


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Is this good? My father had one and I'm thinking about buying it, but could I add another radiator to it to make it colder? And my volts were at 1.4 It was working until I rendered a video then it crashed and hit 70c.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.microcenter.com/product/391756/BigWater_760_Plus_Dual_Drive_Bay_Liquid_Cooling_System I guess I must be the ricer of the computers :C


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> http://www.microcenter.com/product/391756/BigWater_760_Plus_Dual_Drive_Bay_Liquid_Cooling_System I guess I must be the ricer of the computers :C



are you reading our replays or you just ignoring us because if you are gonna ignore us then by all means push that garbage psu until it blows up because at the very least its gonna take the motherboard out when it goes and no the bigwater sucks


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

Whats better cooling going to do when the heart of your system(Power supply) cant even supply the power to the CPU to handle those clocks anyways?


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not ignoring, I already put the psu in the cart. I'm just asking should I get a better cooler or get different fans for the one I have now.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

take the custom whole water cooling idea and throw it right out the window 
first up you need to get your voltage issues "both power supply and motherboard setting related under control)


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, I have a question about the voltages. If you were to under power it than the recommend settings would it mess up? I have it at 1.1 instead of 1.3 on stock settings which is 3.1ghz. I can go to best buy and pick up the psu.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

/me sighs 
Get the new Psu installed THEN worrie about cooling you don't even know if your CPU is a decent overclocked to warrant spending 150 bucks on water cooling in fact there are a lot of really good air coolers that are better then the H50


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> I'm not ignoring, I already put the psu in the cart. I'm just asking should I get a better cooler or get different fans for the one I have now.


Basically the better fans in push pull will move a lot more air across the radiator of your H50 resulting in more heat being dissapated resulting in better temperatures. The better TIM wil supply better heat transfer between the CPU and the H50 block. All of which will give you better temperatures.



OneMoar said:


> take the custom whole water cooling idea and throw it right out the window
> first up you need to get your voltage issues "both power supply and motherboard setting related under control)



This as well.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright, but the only reason why I'm asking about the cooling is because I just want to ask all my questions while this post is active.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Basically the better fans in push pull will move a lot more air across the radiator of your H50 resulting in more heat being dissapated resulting in better temperatures. The better TIM wil supply better heat transfer between the CPU and the H50 block. All of which will give you better temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> This as well.



By how much of an decrease in temps do you think this will do? As in adding the fans. * After I get the psu *


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Alright, but the only reason why I'm asking about the cooling is because I just want to ask all my questions while this post is active.



this thread will always be active, unless you post asking to close it.



The3chosenone said:


> By how much of an decrease in temps do you think this will do? As in adding the fans. * After I get the psu *



Not sure really. Maybe 10-15c. Your H50 might also be seated incorrectly on the CPU, so if you reseat it with the TIM as well thatll help.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

MAXIMUM voltages for the cpu are as follows 

1.420v for the CPU vcore ( You should not need this much voltage most chips only need about 1.38v)
1.220 for the CPU-NB ( you should not need to touch this unless you are rasing your HT link speed)
1.250 for the NORTH-BRIDGE(NB) (you should not need to touch this unless you are overclocking via the Host clock control and or changing your NORTHBRIDGE speed)
1.1150 for the south-bridge ( you should never touch this EVER)
and threads on TPU never die they just sleep


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, good  I'm a little new here and I don't post much.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

provided you can set the core voltages right the h50 should keep it under 65c @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.38v(with the better fans)


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> MAXIMUM voltages for the cpu are as follows
> 
> 1.420v for the CPU vcore ( You should not need this much voltage most chips only need about 1.38v)
> 1.220 for the CPU-NB ( you should not need to touch this unless you are rasing your HT link speed)
> ...



Well the guy's said not to worry about that until I get a new psu. I've been building for about 3 years but I never paid attention to the products that I've purchased. As long as they were working that would be fine. But now I'm into video editing and I can't stand the slowness of the rendering or lagging.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> provided you can set the core voltages right the h50 should keep it under 65c @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.38v(with the better fans)





The3chosenone said:


> Well the guy's said not to worry about that until I get a new psu. I've been building for about 3 years but I never paid attention to the products that I've purchased. As long as they were working that would be fine. But now I'm into video editing and I can't stand the slowness of the rendering or lagging.



yes but you asked so write it down 
and if you a are into rendering then you should have bought a core i5


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Well the guy's said not to worry about that until I get a new psu. I've been building for about 3 years but I never paid attention to the products that I've purchased. As long as they were working that would be fine. But now I'm into video editing and I can't stand the slowness of the rendering or lagging.



Well by the PSU now. You don't exactly have the best CPU for video editting anyways.



OneMoar said:


> yes but you asked so write it down
> and if you a are into rendering then you should have bought a core i5



I would even say an i7


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well by the PSU now. You don't exactly have the best CPU for video editting anyways.



don't be so mean the 8120 *ISN'T THAT HORRIBLE  *at video editing probably better then what he was using


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll give that a go and just to make sure, the bios temps aren't accurate? I've tested 3 programs and they're all the same except the bios...


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well by the PSU now. You don't exactly have the best CPU for video editting anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I would even say an i7



I can tell it's a lot better than my 6 core at 3.6ghz the 8 core beats it with stock settings.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> I'll give that a go and just to make sure, the bios temps aren't accurate? I've tested 3 programs and they're all the same except the bios...



Bios temps are never accurate there always a bit on the highside
check with core temp and or real temp
also make sure your fan speed is set to 100% and any smart fan-controls are OFF


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

All my fans are on max, and on stock settings my idel is 21c. Max load is like 35c. When I clicked the turbo button it was at 30+c idel and 65 max so I put it back to norm.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> All my fans are on max, and on stock settings my idel is 21c. Max load is like 35c. When I clicked the turbo button it was at 30+c idel and 65 max so I put it back to norm.



thats because the auto-overclocking(turbo) is pushing way to much voltage 

(when you get your new psu in)

Set the CPU-core multi to 1.38(if it fails or is unstable you can try 1.42)
set the core-Multi to 20X
set the Nortbridge multi to 11
set the HT Muli to 11 or 2200Mhz
set the CPU-NB voltage to 1.20v
set the North-bridge(not the same as cpu-nb) voltage to 1.150

disable the following 
CE1 state
Turbo boost
Cool and quiet
Spread spectrum 
that should put the cpu @ 4Ghz and be stable enough to boot into windows
after you get it booted run either OCCT or Lin-pack on Medium for at least an hour
if it passes that you can bump the the multi to 22.5(4.5Ghz because 200x22.5=4500) and then run OCCT/prime95 or linpack for 2 hours ( if you had success at 4Ghz @ 1.38v you can go ahead and bump it to 1.42v)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> thats because the auto-overclocking(turbo) is pushing way to much voltage
> 
> (when you get your new psu in)
> 
> ...



Nice. Good thing you are an AMD user. Ive only overclocked one AMD system in my life. Way more accustom to intel.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll do that in a few, If the idel goes above 30c should I just reset everything and not mess with it until I get the psu and the cpu fans?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nice. Good thing you are an AMD user. Ive only overclocked one AMD system in my life. Way more accustom to intel.



note the name of the system in my specs 
I had a 2500k but Lighting killed it (fire out the back)


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> I'll do that in a few, If the idel goes above 30c should I just reset everything and not mess with it until I get the psu and the cpu fans?



Idle temps don't mean shit ignore them
the only thing you need to care about is the load temp 
Keep the "cores" under 62c everything else you can flat-ignore
I can't stress it enough that you should resist the Urge to tweak untill you get that suspect PSU replaced
those cheap ones when they go they go out with a BANG
I do my load testing with OCCT because it has a handy function where if the temps go over a set limit it stops the test 
http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright, well thank you everyone. I guess I'll respond back to this whenever I get the psu.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

did you order it?


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm going to bestbuy to pick it up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> I'm going to bestbuy to pick it up.



They don't sell very good power supplies. And unless you live in California, you are going to have to pay tax, and the PSU is on sale on newegg with free shipping. 

You are better of buying from newegg. Best Buy has shitty prices.

CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...

Free 3 day shipping, no tax assuming you dont live in califonia. $129 total. Extra $10 off if you do the Mail in Rebate.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

They have the corsair 700watt


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> They have the corsair 700watt



Which series. Their pricing sucks either way. You would have to be blind to pass this up. Its not all about the wattage. 

CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...

The HX750 GOLD is usually $169.99 and its marked down to $129.99 because of newegg current sale happening right now. Good damn deal.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Not to be an ass but at best buy it's 10 dollars less


----------



## srsparky32 (Dec 28, 2012)

You seem very inexperienced with computers in general. Please do your hardware a favor and abstain from overclocking until you have a better heatsink, better overclocking knowledge, AND a better power supply. If you want that 8120 at 4.5GHz, you will need at least a quality 650 to 750W PSU as you have a chip that ramps up to about 400 Watts overclocked, and have a Crossfire system.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Not to be an ass but at best buy it's 10 dollars less



They dont have the HX750 GOLD revision PSU at bestbuy. The one your looking at is either the TX or GS series. Not all Corsair 750w PSUs are the same. Thats why there are series like CX, TX, GS, HX, AX, AXi. For $10 more at newegg you get a 80 Plus Gold efficiency PSU, with better voltage regulation, more stable power. AGAIN NOT ALL CORSAIR 750w PSUs ARE THE SAME. YOU ARE MISTAKING A TX OR GS SERIES PSU FOR AND HX. :shadedshu


----------



## srsparky32 (Dec 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They dont have the HX750 GOLD revision PSU at bestbuy. The one your looking at is either the TX or GS series. Not all Corsair 750w PSUs are the same. Thats why there are series like CX, TX, GS, HX, AX, AXi. For $10 more at newegg you get a 80 Plus Gold efficiency PSU, with better voltage regulation, more stable power. AGAIN NOT ALL CORSAIR 750w PSUs ARE THE SAME. YOU ARE MISTAKING A TX OR GS SERIES PSU FOR AND HX. :shadedshu



You're using logic. stop it. that's not in the OP's vocabulary.

If the OP wants to waste money on a crappy PSU (i am very sure its a GS line PSU) that is his buisness.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

id rather stab my self with a rusty nail then buy the overpriced garbage at bestbuy ...


----------



## boogerlad (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Really? I hate to bug you but could you make a list for me? I was thinking about getting this and letting the radiator hang out the case. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...it_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137#blank I had a idea of getting a mini ice maker and putting the radiator in there for  better temps



If you ever do get the better psu, fans, tim, and remounting, NEVER EVER put a radiator into the fridge. You will break the fridge. Fridges are designed to make an item(not producing heat) cold, not cool an actively heat producing object. Doing so will overload the compressor.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

boogerlad said:


> If you ever do get the better psu, fans, tim, and remounting, NEVER EVER put a radiator into the fridge. You will break the fridge. Fridges are designed to make an item(not producing heat) cold, not cool an actively heat producing object. Doing so will overload the compressor.



not if its a TEC and almost all mini-fridges are


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

if you bought it from best-buy already go get your money back because you just payed about 50% more then its worth


----------



## boogerlad (Dec 28, 2012)

If that were the case, you might as well invest in a proper chiller. Either way, mini fridges are not designed for a constant heat producing load.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there really that much of a difference between the one at bestbuy and newegg? If I go with bestbuy would I not get much out of it as I would with new egg? If so explain, just so I can learn a little more along the way. If this helps I'm finishing my build for editing videos. Not gaming.


----------



## boogerlad (Dec 28, 2012)

You didn't even tell us what series Best Buy is offering. How should we know? Newegg has better prices and selection. The most likely scenario is the one offered at Newegg has better efficiency, ripple, and voltage regulation.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> Is there really that much of a difference between the one at bestbuy and newegg? If I go with bestbuy would I not get much out of it as I would with new egg? If so explain, just so I can learn a little more along the way. If this helps I'm finishing my build for editing videos. Not gaming.



Its a better overall power supply. The one at bestbuy probably isnt even 80 plus silver in terms of efficiency. Not as good of voltage regulation, etc. Basically more stable power. Itll be more efficient too, won't have to pull as much power from the wall to sustain the power requirements of the whole system. No offense but it would be very stupid to not get the HX750 GOLD from newegg. $129 its a no brainer because thats all you would pay since there would be no tax if you dont live in california, and its free 3 day shipping. If you went to best buy it would be over $129 because of sales tax, and usually best buy's online prices dont match in store.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 28, 2012)

I had my FX -8120 @ 4.40GHz with 1.375v set in the bios running all 8-Cores. Another 100MHz Would have forced me to up the volts past 1.4v.

Start slow and up the multi one step at a time. Then up the voltage 0.1v at a time when you run into stability issues. Look for the AMD FX OC'ing thread inherent.


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 28, 2012)

In very simple forms if the corsair your talking about at best buy is a TX or GS line The maker of the actual PSU is pretty much the same as the one you have now NOT VERY GOOD The one at best buy is most likely the GS model as Best Buys carries the cheapest of pretty much everything but charges you the price of top of the line items


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair...01328&skuId=5297743&st=power supply&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 28, 2012)

Ya the GS series they are junk not really much better then what you have now i would go with the suggestion for the one on newegg


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 28, 2012)

Damnit, alright man thanks for telling me that.


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 28, 2012)

Ya i know it sucks haveing to wait for it to be shipped and paying that extra 10 bucks but trust me you will love it and your PC with love you for it you will get better more stable clean voltage/power in to your PC and you can be rest assured and relax knowing that your Power supply won't blow up at any second takeing possibly your whole system with it. Trust me and what everyone else has said spend a little bit more now and not having to possibly spend alot alot more later


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 28, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> Ya i know it sucks haveing to wait for it to be shipped and paying that extra 10 bucks but trust me you will love it and your PC with love you for it you will get better more stable clean voltage/power in to your PC and you can be rest assured and relax knowing that your Power supply won't blow up at any second takeing possibly your whole system with it. Trust me and what everyone else has said spend a little bit more now and not having to possibly spend alot alot more later



or set your house on fire if it decides to imitate a jet-afterburner


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

Like i said. Get the one on Newegg.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

/me wonders if he blew it up yet


----------



## The3chosenone (Jan 1, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> /me wonders if he blew it up yet



I'm still alive  I saved up my money so now I have 321 dollars.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

The3chosenone said:


> I'm still alive  I saved up my money so now I have 321 dollars.



When are you going to buy the PSU and cooling?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> When are you going to buy the PSU and cooling?



when that psu Explodes and he ends up buying a whole new build eek:


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> when that psu Explodes and he ends up buying a whole new build eek:



Corsair GS PSU's don't explode(who the hell told you that?). Look OP, the Corsair GS series is OK. HX and TX are better. Whatever one you get will overclock fine. Thes guys here arguing and ranting are guys who plain just don't get laid and think they know everything.... so they are biter individuals......


Pick your poison and buy it. The top end rated PSU's will be better for high overclocks and extreme overclocking. For your needs GS will work.......

Pick your PSU and cooling, buy it, set it up and then come back. The guys(most of them) here will guide you through the overclocking process. If not, give me a PM, I'll be your wingman if you need it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Corsair GS PSU's don't explode(who the hell told you that?). Look OP, the Corsair GS series is OK. HX and TX are better. Whatever one you get will overclock fine. Thes guys here arguing and ranting are guys who plain just don't get laid and think they know everything.... so they are biter individuals......
> 
> 
> Pick your poison and buy it. The top end rated PSU's will be better for high overclocks and extreme overclocking. For your needs GS will work.......
> ...


He doesn't have a Corsair yet hes running some garbage apeevia lol
and who let you off my ignore list


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> He doesn't have a Corsair yet hes running some garbage apeevia lol
> and who let you off my ignore list



As usual, you never specify. The conversation was about GS and I don't see Apeva's exploding all over anyhow. You need to chill on your rhetoric. I think he sees the Apeva is sub par and that was covered earlier.

I keep you off ignore to laugh at your advise. It is humorous. Did you get my links to 6GHz. LOL


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> As usual, you never specify. The conversation was about GS and I don't see Apeva's exploding all over anyhow. You need to chill on your rhetoric. I think he sees the Apeva is sub par and that was covered earlier.
> 
> I keep you off ignore to laugh at your advise. It is humorous. Did you get my links to 6GHz. LOL



As usual you should probably read the original post before you come in talking like you know all. If you would have read earlier you would have known that we were saying how the apevia unit is subpar, nothing about the GS blowing up. The GS series for one is better then what this guy has already, but the GS series are mediocre so its not saying much.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> As usual you should probably read the original post before you come in talking like you know all. If you would have read earlier you would have known that we were saying how the apevia unit is subpar, nothing about the GS blowing up. The GS series for one is better then what this guy has already, but the GS series are mediocre so its not saying much.



a coil of wire wrapped around a 10 penny nail would be better then that Apeevia 

seriously why people spend over 600 bucks on a bunch of hardware and then attempt to power it with the figurative Equivalent of a water wheel I will never understand 
sigh some people just don't learn until it costs them something


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 2, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> As usual, you never specify. The conversation was about GS and I don't see Apeva's exploding all over anyhow. You need to chill on your rhetoric. I think he sees the Apeva is sub par and that was covered earlier.
> 
> I keep you off ignore to laugh at your *advise*. It is humorous. Did you get my links to 6GHz. LOL



I keep you off mine to laugh at your poor spelling and you also make me feel better about my looks (if that is you in your avatar)  

The GS series are relatively poor PSUs, get a stronger Corsair unit. If you need to research a bit there are various reviews on Techpowerup or Jonny Guru is a good source of info.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> I keep you off mine to laugh at your poor spelling and you also make me feel better about my looks (if that is you in your avatar)
> 
> The GS are relatively poor, get a stronger Corsair unit. If you need to research a bit there are various reviews on Techpowerup or Jonny Guru is a good source of info.



I didn't even click his link his pm went right from the inbox to my trash lol
people like him give poor Advise and then end up costing the people that are here trying to get help there hardware


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2013)

I am about to clean-up this thread. Stop with all the nonsense.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I am about to clean-up this thread. Stop with all the nonsense.



SIR YES SIR!
/me runs away before he gets banned(again)


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

Apeva was put to rest a ways back............


----------



## Frick (Jan 2, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> The GS series are relatively poor PSUs, get a stronger Corsair unit. If you need to research a bit there are various reviews on Techpowerup or Jonny Guru is a good source of info.



Well this is the eternal question isn't it? In a perfect world we would all run [insert your favourite PSU here]'s, but reality is that we're dying humans often strapped for cash. We don't go ultra-explosive-lowend, but the high end might not be avaliable to us. The GS is cheap, yes, and not as good as their other stuff, but it's good enough. It probably won't explode, and if it does it will probably not take the other hardware with it. And the performance is decent, and the price is decent.

It'll do nicely.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

Frick said:


> Well this is the eternal question isn't it? In a perfect world we would all run [insert your favourite PSU here]'s, but reality is that we're dying humans often strapped for cash. We don't go ultra-explosive-lowend, but the high end might not be avaliable to us. The GS is cheap, yes, and not as good as their other stuff, but it's good enough. It probably won't explode, and if it does it will probably not take the other hardware with it. And the performance is decent, and the price is decent.
> 
> It'll do nicely.



for the price of the GS he could get a SeaSonic made Antec


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> for the price of the GS he could get a SeaSonic made Antec



Or he can get this still for $10 more then the GS

CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> for the price of the GS he could get a SeaSonic made Antec



Although the Antc may be made in the Seasonic, it will be spec'd differently than Seasonic PSU's. Seasonic is a sourcing agent for Antec and there are different components. PSU's made by Seasonic are good ones though. I am sure you are aware of this......


----------

